# Posture decision for shoulder mount



## druski (May 10, 2012)

Hello.....got a wide (22") main frame 10, though one brow was broken earlier in year, so smoothly rubbed down.

Any suggestions on posture/style of mount I should choose, having trouble making decision. I seen a series 6900 (per taxidermist) that looked pretty good. 

Also, I feel I should have it mounted as is...but a few folks are telling me to have the brow fixed by the taxidermist.? This seems odd to me, since this it wasn't broken at the time of kill. Thoughts?


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

Do what YOU want for fixing the tine, no shame it keeping it natural. The only dislike I see on the 6900 form is the big hunch back bump on top of the neck, have your taxi shave it off.


----------



## druski (May 10, 2012)

Thanks fellas....posted pic in earlier score it post .....don't have access to pics today.


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

A lot of guys don't want a broken tine fixed. Once they see one that has been fixed most change their minds. 

I tell them if you're not sure, then leave it as is. If it still bothers you a month from now bring it back and I'll fix it. 

If you don't like the repair it's pretty simple to undo it. Just keep in mind the average repair is about a hundred bucks.


----------

